# Trailer Title and Registration



## BoyoBoyle (Oct 1, 2009)

I live in Pennsylvania.... first problem.

Ok Im buying a boat off this guy in ohio and hes giving me a trailer with it. Now, he made the trailer himself, so it's homemade. He has no title for it or registration. From what I here... If I want to title this in pennsylvania.... it's gonna be nearly impossible.

Im wondering what would be the best thing to do?

Can I register it in ohio, where it might be easier to do? Can I use a trailer in pennsylvania that is titled in ohio?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not current on PA laws.I think it would be easier to title in OH and the transfer the title to you.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2009)

You can title it as a home made trailer - MV-1 and MV-426 forms in Pa


----------



## AlumaDude (Nov 23, 2009)

PA certainly can be strict about what they let roll down the road. Unlike NM where any dangerous pile o junk can tear away from its tow vehicle (or the TOW VEHICLE can die out) and destroy anything in its path. Probably a good thing. I just noticed that CAPT. AHAB is from Bucks county. Small world... My Parents in Law live in Pottstown...


----------

